# Trunk Interchange



## cdnturboz (Jun 3, 2015)

I've been looking for a clean rust free trunk lid for my 72 GTO, I found a guy local who has a 72 skylark 4 door with a good trunk, which he says will fit a lemans.

I haven't gone to take a look yet, but is it worth it? Will it fit?

Any help would be great
Thanks


----------

